# Camera leatherette source ...



## dxqcanada (Nov 14, 2016)

Rangefinder forum likes this new company that makes precut leatherette ...
Camera Coverings | High Quality Camera Leather | hugostudio

I will definitely have to try them out.


----------



## compur (Nov 15, 2016)

Looks like a good resource.  Thanks.


----------

